# 275/330 gallon ibc food safe containers for large/CHEAP vivariums



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

So in my quest for a large cheap vivarium solution for my dryad viv I stumbled across these...










New IBC Totes - New FDA Food Grade 275 Gallon IBC Totes - New FDA Food Grade 330 gallon IBC Totes, Used 275 Gallon IBC Totes, New 330 Gallon IBC Totes, Used 330 Gallon IBC Totes, 275 Gallon IBC Totes, ibc totes, Ibc tanks, 275 gallon IBC Tote Tanks, 

They would need some modification, like cutting out a side and installing a glass or plexiglass viewing area, and making part of the top clear for lighting, and maybe removing that metal frame work since that probably wouldn't be necessary...I'm not sure what the shipping cost is for truck freight and the dimensions are so large I'm not sure many people could get them through a door into their house...but these might be a cost effective large vivarium solution for some people...so take a look.

Here is another site with similar products...
IBC Totes, Pallet Tanks & Accessories Category | IBC Polyethylene Tanks, Pallet Polyethylene Tanks and Ecobulk. | U.S. Plastic Corp.

I don't know, mod these a bit, paint the outside...might work for some people for very large vivs, possibly aquariums and be cost effective...I wasn't aware of them till now, so I just thought I'd post em in case they were useful to others.

Be sure to post your build if you use one!


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

I have seen the ibc totes used for view from top aquariums so it is an option


----------



## traveler13 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been seeing these of Craigslist. I was thinking about getting one and trying it.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Ugliest terrarium, ever....

Make one out of wood and export paint it, instead...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Ugliest terrarium, ever....
> 
> Make one out of wood and export paint it, instead...


I think you could make them nice, strip away that metal, paint it etc..etc... could look good, you could even wrap them in a fabric or something, like asian designs or something... Wood is a good/cheap option too...That's what I'll be doing on the Dryad viv....just 72" x 24" x 10-12" box with a pond liner then 36"-48"plexi glass panels on top of the box front/back and 24"x 36-48" panels on the sides, then a custom made top. 

The pond liner wouldn't be a good choice for some style vivarium builds though, so at least with these containers people wouldn't have to futz with sealing the wood with epoxy or something...which can be quite expensive depending on what you use.


----------



## ben44 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've seen someone use an IBC container like this and then kind of build a box and lid out of timber planks to encase it, so it wasn't an unattractive garden feature.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want a really cheap solution go to Lowes/Home Depot or look on Craigslist for a one piece fiberglass shower stall and modify that. If you go the route of HD/Lowes check with the bath guy's/girls for one with minor chips or scratches you should expect to pay 75.00-100.00, encase the outside shell with nice plywood, use the money you saved not buying the ugly IBC to build the glass door and top. Wires, hoses and pvc pipes can be run in the gap between the outer and inner wall 100% waterproof has a drain already you can get a huge tank with plenty of planting surface from bottom to top.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've thought of that... dad and friend r plumbers so can pro ably get it wholesale.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

try HD/Lowes first, a lot cheaper than wholesale, they almost always have a couple damaged. They are not allowed to give them away, but after a little time they just trash them in the dumpster and beat the hell out of them so they wont be taken, that part really sucks.


----------



## ben44 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, thats a good plan and would look more attractive than the IBC. good luck!


----------



## 30994 (Oct 19, 2013)

You can usually find those totes used cheap. They use them for bulk feed molasses for agriculture although a lot of times it contains added sulphur. They also are used for bulk Fish Hydrolysate (Cold Processed Fish Emulsion).


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Be very careful with used IBC totes, as they are also used for many Petro chemicals as well as a whole host of other nasties


----------

